# Grafikkarten im notebook



## smista (24. Januar 2005)

hi@all, 

ich möchte mir ein notebook zulegen. was ich wissen möchte ist: Welche grafikkarte ist besser? die ati x600 oder die nvidia (modell weiß ich nicht). aber beide haben 128 mb ram. 

danke im vorraus

mfg. smista


----------

